
Launch HN: Noteworthy, If Tailscale and Kubernetes had baby - decentralabs
https://noteworthy.tech/start/
======
decentralabs
Noteworthy is an open-source personal networking framework and API with a
novel architecture that puts users in control of their data and the online
services they depend on by making it easy to replicate the benefits of the
cloud collaboratively with friends and family.

